# Komponenten herbeziehen



## klaus1 (23 September 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin aus Österreich und würde gerne wissen von welchem Händler ich eine CX9000 inkl. Zubehör beziehen kann?
Danke,


----------



## Ferengi (23 September 2009)

schau mal auf ebay, zumindest meine wago teile hab ich da zu nem bruchteil des neupreises bekommen ...


----------



## klaus1 (23 September 2009)

was gibt es im Vergleich zur CX9000 von Beckhoff als Alternative von Wago? Sind Wago Produkte preislich niedriger? Kann mir jemand sagen ob Wago od. Beckhoff die bessere Wahl?


----------



## Mobi (24 September 2009)

Es gibt noch Phoenix Contact. Was willst du eigentlich damit machen? Welche Aufgaben muss die Steuerung erfüllen.


----------



## Ralle (24 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Phoenix Contact. Was willst du eigentlich damit machen? Welche Aufgaben muss die Steuerung erfüllen.



Der Mobi gibt doch glatt nicht auf!


----------



## Mobi (24 September 2009)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Ferengi (24 September 2009)

es gibt noch viele andere system, ich hab die wago genommen da ich die firma schon kannte und ein "gutes gefühl" dabei hatte, denke aber das zu beckhoff nicht viel um ist, ausserdem hatte ich verdammtes glück und hab ein neuwertiges starterset auf ebay für ca den halben neupreis bekommen


----------



## Neals (24 September 2009)

Beckhoff hat Weltweit Niederlassungen und Distributoren, also schau doch einfach mal auf deren Webseite nach!

Beckhoff/Europa/Österreich


----------



## klaus1 (24 September 2009)

Sind Wago mit Beckhoff Klemmen kompatibel? Hat die Wago 750-842 einen WebServer integriert? Könnte ich hier eine Visualisierung die per HTTP zugänglich ist ohne zusätzlichen PC realisieren?
danke,


----------



## Ferengi (24 September 2009)

rein Mechanisch dürften sie vielleicht kompatibel sein, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das das funktioniert. also die 842 dürfte alles können, der einzige unterschied zur 841 sollte die langsamere netzwerkschnittstelle sein, aber schau doch einfach auf die internetseiten von wago und beckhoff, da gibts alle infos


----------



## MSB (24 September 2009)

842 hat KEINE Web-Visu und kann unter anderem auch keinen Online-Change.

Zur Kompatibilität:
Alles kann nichts muss, beide Systeme waren faktisch mal die gleiche Hardware,
also die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einfache Sachen wie die 2 Fach DI/DO Module funktionieren ist relativ hoch,
verlassen würde ich mich allerdings nicht drauf.
Also wer auch immer dein Kontroller-Hersteller wird, von den sollten auch die IO's sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## fw82 (25 September 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

schau dir mal die ILC1xx Familie von Phoenix Contact an.

Selbst die kleinste Ausführung ILC130 hat einen WebServer on Board, mehr internen Speicher und eine vollwertige Eth. Schnittstelle.

Ab dem ILC150 ist auch ein kleiner Fernbus (Interbus) möglich.

Welche Applikation schwebt dir denn vor?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Mobi (25 September 2009)

Mensch zu spät on, da kam mir einer zuvor.


----------



## klaus1 (26 September 2009)

*Anforderungen an die SPS*

Ich benötige eine SPS für die Gebäudeautomation.
Digitale Eingangsklemmen, Relais Ausgangsklemmen. Triac Ausgänge für Jalousiensansteuerung.
Analoge Eingänge für Temperatur und Windmesser.
Das ganze verteilet auf 3 Etagen mit Buskoppler getrennt. 
Wichtig: Visualisierung soll ohne PC über WebSchnittstelle möglich sein. (integrierter WebServer).
Hätte anfangs an Beckhoff gedacht (CX9000). Ich muss sagen preislich ist die Wago 750-842 auch nicht schlecht.
Erfüllt die Wago bzw. die Klemmen meine Ansprüche?
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Mobi (26 September 2009)

Mit Web-Schnittstelle meinst du wahrscheinlich Ethernet.

Eine vergleichbare SPS zu der von Wago wäre das ILC 130 ETH von Phoenix, ist sogar günstiger und doppelt so schnell.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2988803&parentUID=440721528

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/news/44825_44843.htm


----------



## Mobi (26 September 2009)

fw82 schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> ...
> Selbst die kleinste Ausführung ILC130 hat einen WebServer on Board, mehr internen Speicher und eine vollwertige Eth. Schnittstelle.
> ...
> Frank


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, Wago hat den Datenspeicher nochmal aufgegliedert in Programm- und Datenspeicher, da kommste dann zusammen auf 192kByte wie bei Phoenix.


----------



## fw82 (26 September 2009)

Hallo Klaus,

da die Wago 842 offenbar keinen Webserver hat scheint mir die SPS für deine Anwendung ungeeignet auch die 10Mbit ETH Schnittstelle ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ansonsten sind deine EA Anforderungen nicht ungewöhnlich, daher gehe ich davon aus das Wago so etwas auch bietet.

Beruflich arbeite ich jedoch nur mit Phoenix Komponenten und kann dir daher für deine Anwendung die ILC130 oder 150 empfehlen. Die Geräte haben jeweils einen Interbus Master und können mit Scheiben der IBS Inline Familie erweitert werden. Digitale/Analoge EA für 24V und 230V, Servo Treiber und Funktionsklemmen (z.B. Tempmodule) sind vorhanden.

Die Kommunikation zwischen den Stationen würde ich übers Ethernet mit ModbusTCP abwickeln. Die WebVisu kannst du entweder über einen PC Browser (Java fähig) oder über Touch Panels mit spezial Browser (nennst sich WP bei Phoenix) aufrufen.

Ansonsten gibt es bei Phoenix auch umfangreiche Bibliotheken für Gebäudeautomatisierung, kenne diese aber nicht im Detail, evtl. kannst du mit dieser deine Aufgabe schon erschlagen.

Kannst dich ja mal von Phoenix Österreich beraten lassen.

Aber mit Beckhoff bzw. Wago wird es sicherlich auch möglich sein...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## klaus1 (26 September 2009)

Ich seh die  Phoenix Komponenten eher nicht als meine Lösung. Mir gehts auch um die Preiswerte erwerbung der Teile, und da ist Ebay top für Wago.
Ich denke die Wago 750-841 ist für mich ideal. alternative: CX9000 von Beckhoff, allerdings um einiges teurer.


----------



## klaus1 (27 September 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob ich bei Wago bei der 750-841 auch Ausgänge für Relais (wenn möglich gleich 4-8fach) und Dimmelemente für 230V Anschlüsse erhalte?
Hab auf der Seite nichts gefunden.
Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Ferengi (27 September 2009)

relais sollte es geben, dimmer nicht, wenns nur ein oder 2 lampen sind über 0-10V, wenns mehr ist würd ich dali empfehlen (hab ich)


----------



## klaus1 (27 September 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.
Dali wäre sicher auch eine Überlegung. aber Wo bekomme ich DALI Fähige Lampen? Speziell Spots für den Deckeneinbau? Hab vor Busch und Jäger Taster und Steckdosen. aber Welche Lampen? Wie sieht die Verdrahtung mit DALI aus? Kann ich meine Taster an Digitale Eingänge hängen und danach die DALI Geräte schalten?
danke,


----------



## Ferengi (27 September 2009)

also die "lampen" dürfen ganz normale sein, habe renoviere grad mein "kino" und da werden normale 12V spots verbaut. nur der trafo muß dali können, schau dir mal die firma tridonic an, die haben eigentlich für jede lampenart einen trafo oder evg im programm.

ja, an der sps (egal ob wago oder beckhoff) hängt das dali modul an dem alle lampen hängen, wie du das ganze jetzt ansteuerst ist dir überlassen (taster, helligkeitssensor, uhrzeit, bewegungsmelder usw)


----------



## klaus1 (27 September 2009)

Irgendwie kommt mir die Dimmbare Klemme von Beckhoff besser vor. da häng ich direkt den Verbraucher ohne DALI dran...
Leider bietet WAGO so eine Klemme nicht an.
Kannst du mir einen Link senden für ein DALI EVG für eine ganz normale 230V Glühbirne, bzw. Energiesparlampe?
Danke,


----------



## Ferengi (27 September 2009)

kommt wie gesagt auf die anzahl der lampen drauf an, bei dali leg ich ein kabel durchs ganze haus (bzw kreuz und quer wie ich will) bei den dimmerklemmen muß ich von jeder lampe ein eigenes kabel zum schaltschrank ziehen (und einen trafo brauchst du z.b. für 12V halogenspots sowiso)

da sprichst du auch gleich den schwachpunkt von dali an, es gibt zwar vereinzelt dimmer für 230V, aber die sind meinermeinung nach zu teuer, einen link hab ich leider grad nciht. Haupteinsatzzweck sind leuchtstoffröhren (evg), 12V Strahler (Trafo) und LED


----------



## klaus1 (27 September 2009)

also ich hör da so raus, als wäre die WAGO SPS unpassend für mich, da ich nicht nur 12V Licht habe.
Da scheint mir die Dimmbare Klemme von Beckhoff einiges an komfortabler als WAGO und DALI...


----------



## Ferengi (27 September 2009)

stimmt, wenn du vorwiegend normale glühbirnen hast ist die direkte dimmerlösung vielleicht besser, aber bitte bedenken, normale glühbirnen gibts nimmer lang...


----------



## Mobi (27 September 2009)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall DALI nehmen, somit bist du flexibler, wenn später noch Lampen hinzukommen soll. Es gibt DALI-Master die du direkt an die SPS anschließen kannst und über Funktionsbausteine ansteuern kannst.

Edit: Schau dir diese Seite mal an, http://knx-user-forum.de/knx-eib-forum/, da findest du viel Information bezüglich DALI.


----------



## Anonymus (9 Oktober 2009)

*Hallo Klaus*

Was brauchst du genau von Beckhoff, schreib mir die Komponenten, ich mach dir ein Angebot


----------



## Mobi (9 Oktober 2009)

Anonymus arbeitest du bei Beckhoff?


----------



## cas (9 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich kann die auch die Teile besorgen.

Einfach eine Liste zusenden.

MfG

CAS


----------



## Mobi (9 Oktober 2009)

Wenn jemand Teile von Phoenix braucht, kann der jenige mir auch eine Liste zukommen lassen.


----------



## Anonymus (10 Oktober 2009)

Bei Beckhoff arbeite ich nicht bekomme aber einige Prozente da ich relativ viele Steuerungen brauche.

Von Phönix brauch ich auch was, lass dir mal eine Liste zukommen.


----------

